
TikTok to operate as a U.S. company, White House adviser says - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-china-tiktok/tiktok-to-operate-as-a-u-s-company-white-house-adviser-says-idUSKCN24H2X1
======
verdverm
Isn't the speculation that the company and code is already compromised?

I fail to understand how a legal reorg would fix the underlying issues.

